# w.h. at a nuke



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is what happens when the mechanical maintenance guys get jiggy with plumbing. I really like the black iron and sched. 80 pvc mix, sweet.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> This is what happens when the mechanical maintenance guys get jiggy with plumbing. I really like the black iron and sched. 80 pvc mix, sweet.


Their missing a shark bite and cpvc


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

O My God....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

What's wrong with it?? Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Atleast they did not use W/H flex connectors:whistling2:


----------



## OlePlumber (May 5, 2013)

This is a prime example of why maintenance people should never be allowed to do plumbing or electrical work. It's like getting a butcher down at the meat market to do a heart transplant..... the end result is gonna be a wreck for sure!

Most maintenance people I've had the miserable pleasure of trying to have an intelligent plumbing related discussion with don't know anything about a water heater except that it's supposed to provide hot water... well "DUH".

I've seen some commercial applications that were "maintained " by maintenance people that look a whole lot worse than the one in this picture. Try working on one that has been hooked up with car radiator hoses and hose clamps, now that's a class act for sure!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

OlePlumber, how about being a good ol' boy and post up an intro in the Introductions section? We like to get to know new members.


----------

